# Shut up and train?



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2015)

Do you SHUT UP AND TRAIN? Or do you spend a certain amount of time at the gym socializing with friends?

Can you joke with your training partners while working out or do you save all that for _after _the gym?

How important is focus to your workouts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2015)

A bit of chitchat but the training is more intense.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 27, 2015)

I say "'mornin'" to a few people, that's it.  Otherwise they can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 27, 2015)

Yep, just a "hi" and get to it.  No BS'ing around.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 28, 2015)

We play tickle fight and ass grabbing but other than that it is all focus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 29, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> fuck the fuck off.



My name is ALBOB and I approve this message......................................you fucking fuckers.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Eisa5AZ20W0


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2015)

I say hi to whoever is at the desk....and that's about it unless some fuckwit tries talking to me


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 30, 2015)

Curt James said:


> Do you SHUT UP AND TRAIN? Or do you spend a certain amount of time at the gym socializing with friends?



I don't talk when I'm at the gym. Few fellas joke and laugh and bullshit. I ignore it. There is only so much time in a day. I want to use my time wisely. 



> Can you joke with your training partners while working out or do you save all that for _after _the gym?



I've only had a couple "training partners" in 23 years.

To each their own, but I've never understood why someone would want a "partner" except for spots and guys at the gym will spot you if you're a regular and you've seen them a lot. Even if you've seen them for the first time, people will spot you. 




> How important is focus to your workouts?



Focus and the mind muscle connection matters, IMO.


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2015)

Big Smoothy said:


> I don't talk when I'm at the gym. Few fellas joke and laugh and bullshit. I ignore it. There is only so much time in a day. I want to use my time wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all of this^

I walk in hat on, hoodie up, headphones on and shut off the world


----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 6, 2016)

That's why I have the hoodie and the earphones in.  No need to say anything.  It speaks for itself.


----------



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 6, 2016)

Right on buddy, being doing so all my life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

